# access = πρόσβαση, προσπέλαση | έχω πρόσβαση, αποκτώ πρόσβαση, προσπελάζω



## nickel (May 21, 2008)

Η πρόταση του ΕΛΟΤ είναι: *προσβαίνω, έχω πρόσβαση, προσπελάζω* και, για το ουσιαστικό, έχουμε ήδη: *πρόσβαση, προσπέλαση*.

Για το ξεθαμμένο *προσβαίνω*, δεν έχω να πω πολλά. Αν συμφωνήσουμε ότι θα το κλίνουμε σαν το «διαβαίνω» και, αφού αποφασίσουμε κατά πόσο στον αόριστο θα πούμε _προσέβημεν_ ή _προσβήκαμε_ (ή _προσεβήκαμε_), νομίζω ότι ως προς την ευρύτερη χρήση του θα αποφασίσει η αγορά.

Στην οποία αγορά κάποιοι βολεύονται με το *προσπελάζω* και οι περισσότεροι με την περίφραση: *έχω πρόσβαση*, *αποκτώ πρόσβαση*. (Και, φαντάζομαι, οι χακεράδες βολεύονται με κάποιο «μπαίνω»).

Το δυστύχημα είναι ότι στα γλωσσάρια της Microsoft έχουμε και το φανταστικό (ανύπαρκτο + απίστευτο) ρήμα **προσπελαύνω*, από την τερατογόνο διασταύρωση του _προσπελάζω_ και του (άσχετου) _προσελαύνω_.

Πάρτε εκτρώματα από «επισημότατες» πηγές:
*προσπελαύνουμε
Ως κι ο πρόεδρος της Σοσιαλιστικής Διεθνούς:
http://www.papandreou.gr/papandreou...rd=7739474&f=1669&rf=1755497700&m=-1&rm=0&l=2

Υπάρχει προθεσμία για το σχολιασμό των προτάσεων του ΕΛΟΤ. Μήπως θα έπρεπε στη συνέχεια να ασχοληθούμε με τα γλωσσάρια της Microsoft;


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2008)

Το _*προσπελαύνω_ αποτελεί συνηθέστατο ολίσθημα και στον προφορικό αλλά και στο γραπτό λόγο (το δεύτερο συνεπικουρούμενο από το γεγονός ότι η εν λόγω λέξη περιλαμβάνεται ως σωστή στον ορθογράφο του MS Office).

Συναφής (με το _access_) σημείωση ότι, στην αεροναυπηγική τουλάχιστον, _access door_ = θυρίδα (_σπανιότερα:_ θύρα) προσιτότητας.


----------

